# (webcam)Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 WebCam(Cerrado)

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

Hasta no hace mucho tiempo quizas unos 4 meses estuve usando mi webcam con el driver gspcav1 y funcionabe d maravilla, pero luego con los nuevos kernels, todos los drivers estan incluidos y no he podido emerger el gspcav1, aunque quite ó ponga los del kernel.

kernel=2.6.28-gentoo-r2

webcam=Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 WebCam

Logre dar leyendo en los foros una solución a medias que funciona en skype y cheese haciendo una jugada rebuscada que no me termina de convencer y es la siguiente 

```
LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese ó 

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
```

 pero en amsn ó el kopete nanai nanai que funciona así.

¿Motivo?

No sé como decirles que usen  el v4l1 y no el v4l2, para ellos solo existe este ultimo y más nada. Por lo que al tratar de configurarlos solo me sale el video totalmente en negro, mientras que en skype ó cheese sale perfecto.

¿Alguna sugerencia ó idea?

mil gracias de antemano

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Hasta no hace mucho tiempo quizas unos 4 meses estuve usando mi webcam con el driver gspcav1 y funcionabe d maravilla, pero luego con los nuevos kernels, todos los drivers estan incluidos y no he podido emerger el gspcav1, aunque quite ó ponga los del kernel.

 

por norma general yo suelo usar lo que viene incluído en el kernel, porque se sabe que funciona de una manera mas o menos estable. Si busco algo mas actualizado porque necesito cierta funcionalidad que no está incluída en el kernel oficial aún, uso el driver de fuera del kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> No sé como decirles que usen el v4l1 y no el v4l2, para ellos solo existe este ultimo y más nada

 

no tengo mucha idea de webcams pero que yo sepa v4l2 tiene una capa de compatibilidad con versiones anteriores, igual es lo que te falta.

En caso de que estés usando el driver del kernel has activado esta funcionalidad ? La opción del kernel se llama CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT.

a ver si sirve de algo ...

saluetes

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *gringo wrote:*   

> CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT.
> 
> a ver si sirve de algo ...
> 
> saluetes

  Gracias por contestar, y si ya esta habilitada esa opción, con ó sin ella las aplicaciones  amsn y kipete solo siguen cargando el v4l2.

Como ya dije la webcam funciona y se ve pero en determinadas aplicaciones por lo que ya descarte que sea algo de drivers y más bien es cosa de la aplicación en si que en las ultimas actualizaciones perdio esa opción de seleccionar el  v4l1 ó el v4l2.

Pense que era cosa de las USES, pero en ellas tengo ambas por lo que descarto las USES y solo me queda actualizar con una USE - v4l2 a ver que pasa.

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Hola,

Tengo justamente la misma webcam, la misma actualización de kernel, y el mismo problema.  :Shocked: 

----------

## gringo

vaya, creo que entendí mal el problema ... no tengo ni idea de lo que puede estar pasando ...

suerte y saluetes

----------

## johpunk

pues si desde que incluyeron este driver en el kernel e tenido los mismo problemas solo me funciona la webcam con el amsn con skype y cheese nada que ver, lo que hise para que funcionara con el amsn fue instalando 

 *Quote:*   

> [I] media-libs/libv4l
> 
>      Available versions:  0.5.3 ~0.5.8
> 
>      Installed versions:  0.5.3(20:51:09 31/01/09)
> ...

 

y sobre los comandos que acabas de poner igual no me funciona el skype ni el cheese y me sale esto en la consola

 *Quote:*   

>  LD_PRELOAD=usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
> 
> ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
> 
> ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> LD_PRELOAD=usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese
> 
> ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
> 
> ** (cheese:24907): WARNING **: Cannot extract frame (252, 0) from the grid
> ...

 

por cierto mi webcam es una Creative Technology, Ltd WebCam Instant

----------

## pacho2

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Logre dar leyendo en los foros una solución a medias que funciona en skype y cheese haciendo una jugada rebuscada que no me termina de convencer y es la siguiente 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yo creo que esta "jugada" tendría que convencerte un poco más  :Wink: , está mejor explicado en:

http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/BetterWebcamSupport#Detailed_Description

http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/BetterWebcamSupport#Documentation

http://hansdegoede.livejournal.com/3636.html

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    LD_PRELOAD=usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
> 
> ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
> ...

 

¿No te falta una "/" antes de "usr/lib..." ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

>  *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   
> 
> Logre dar leyendo en los foros una solución a medias que funciona en skype y cheese haciendo una jugada rebuscada que no me termina de convencer y es la siguiente 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok visto y entendido, pero aun no entiendo como resolver lo del amsn ó kopette.

Lo del / esta corregido fue un error de tipeo mio al colocar el post.

y Y es que hay que corregir esto del amsn ya que he recomendado esa webcam a mis clientes con linux y cuando se les haga la actualización seguro se muere la webcam y me las ponen en la puerta ja ja ja ja ja.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ok, he echo pruebas con LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so kopete y en kopete funcionó la webcam ja ja ja.  en amsn nada aun  :Crying or Very sad:  .

Lo que pienso hacer es meter el LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so en el /etc/env.d/99kde-env para que lo cargue al iniciar el kde y listo.

----------

## pacho2

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Ok, he echo pruebas con LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so kopete y en kopete funcionó la webcam ja ja ja.  en amsn nada aun  .
> 
> Lo que pienso hacer es meter el LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so en el /etc/env.d/99kde-env para que lo cargue al iniciar el kde y listo.

 

Lo de amsn quizás es un problema distinto, como el de:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/314805/

----------

## johpunk

solo me funciona el cheese con 

 *Quote:*   

> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese 

 

de resto todo sigue igual, aunque estar ejecutando el cheese así desde consola con ese comando como que no me convence mucho, existe alguna otra opcion?  y sobre los links que dejo pacho2 por lo menos a mi no me funciono

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Para un estándar que existe y que Vista obliga a seguir... ¡utilizáis webcams con controlador específicos! jejejeje

http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ <- driver (incluído en linux)

http://www.usb.org/developers/devclass_docs/USB_Video_Class_1_1.zip <- estándar

Los que estén estudiando comprarse una cámara web, les recomendaría que consulten http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/#devices . En concreto, yo les instaría a adquirir una Live! Cam Optia AF de Creative (http://es.europe.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=218&subcategory=846&product=18093&nav=-1&listby=) si quisieren conseguir la mejor webcam, que cuesta 80€ en su web oficial.

En creative de reino unido cuesta 64 libras, 73 euros (http://uk.europe.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=218&subcategory=846&product=18093) y en estados unidos 99 dólares, 78 euros (http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=218&subcategory=846&product=16425).

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> solo me funciona el cheese con 
> 
>  *Quote:*   LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese  
> 
> de resto todo sigue igual, aunque estar ejecutando el cheese así desde consola con ese comando como que no me convence mucho, existe alguna otra opcion?  y sobre los links que dejo pacho2 por lo menos a mi no me funciono

 Colocalo en tu enviroment para que al iniciar la sesión ya este cargada la ruta y listo.

----------

